# Hop Rhizomes For Sale



## matt white (10/6/08)

I still have some Pride of Ringwood and Chinook rhizomes left for sale. Now is the time to buy! Both are prolific flowerers and the rhizomes are quite large. Any one interested?


----------



## MCT (10/6/08)

gilbrew said:


> I still have some Pride of Ringwood and Chinook rhizomes left for sale. Now is the time to buy! Both are prolific flowerers and the rhizomes are quite large. Any one interested?




Where are you and how much?


----------



## BoilerBoy (10/6/08)

gilbrew - I'm trying to reply to your offer but your inbox is full
Cheers BB


----------



## 0M39A (10/6/08)

Price would be great, interested in both.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (10/6/08)

gilbrew said:


> I still have some Pride of Ringwood and Chinook rhizomes left for sale. Now is the time to buy! Both are prolific flowerers and the rhizomes are quite large. Any one interested?


PM 'd but got no reply ?
GB


----------



## QSR (13/6/08)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> PM 'd but got no reply ?
> GB



I have also sent you a PM - awaiting reply on cost and your location


----------



## rough60 (14/6/08)

would be interested in both, pm sent


----------



## drew186 (16/6/08)

Hi,

Yes interested, please reply with a price and your location asap.

regards,

brews


----------



## Wrenny (16/6/08)

I'm interested too.


----------



## Barramundi (16/6/08)

also interested if gilbrew ever returns to the forum ...


----------



## matt white (16/6/08)

Sorry guys, been busy posting off rhizomes. I have still have a limted number left so drop me a PM for details.






Barramundi said:


> also interested if gilbrew ever returns to the forum ...


----------

